# Replacing Manual Transaxle fluid



## 04sentra1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone, I purchased a 2004 Sentra 1.8S a couple of weeks ago to use as a daily driver. It's at 90,000 miles so figured i'd change the manual transmission fluid. Nissan recommends HQ multi 75W-85 but I did a search and found folks using Redline 90. My question is which to use, i'd considered using Mobil-1 75-W90 synthetic but not sure if it's safe to use. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 04sentra1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The answer is obvious! If the car has 90K miles with no problems to the tranny, then stick with what Nissan recommends...


----------



## 04sentra1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

metro273 said:


> The answer is obvious! If the car has 90K miles with no problems to the tranny, then stick with what Nissan recommends...


Good point and I agree


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

When you change fluid is when problems start with shifting.
You don't say whether this is GL4 or GL5 spec oil ?
Its GL4 for the B14, and you cant/ shouldn't use GL5
I am about to change mine out again to MT90 as after changing when replacing the clutch, shifting deteriorated.


----------



## 04sentra1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

IanH said:


> When you change fluid is when problems start with shifting.
> You don't say whether this is GL4 or GL5 spec oil ?
> Its GL4 for the B14, and you cant/ shouldn't use GL5
> I am about to change mine out again to MT90 as after changing when replacing the clutch, shifting deteriorated.



Thanks IanH, i'm new to Nissan and am sorry to say I don't know the difference between GL4 or GL5. That's why I figured i'd get on here and see what you better educated folks could advise me on. All help and suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The trans fluid problems aren't just Nissan, the first time i had problems was with a Mitsu, Look up the spec for the B15, i don't have them, i resorted to the synthetic because i cant find the correct fluid in the store, Ordered online. no one cares about Manual shift here. download the FSM from PhatG20.net, its free !!!!


----------



## dark angel (Feb 14, 2008)

i hope this will help, As stated earlier the friction modifiers for a GL4 'Only' oil aide smooth shifting for a manual transmission and of course the GL5 'Only' lubricant while intended for axles will work ok in a transmission. You may perceive a slightly smoother shifting with a GL4 Only in the tranny over a GL4/5 or a GL5 stuff (your mileage may vary).

racing


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

dark angel said:


> i hope this will help, As stated earlier the friction modifiers for a GL4 'Only' oil aide smooth shifting for a manual transmission and of course the GL5 'Only' lubricant while intended for axles will work ok in a transmission. You may perceive a slightly smoother shifting with a GL4 Only in the tranny over a GL4/5 or a GL5 stuff (your mileage may vary).
> 
> racing


Yes agreed but some GL5 oil is corrosive to yellow metals in the Synco's, so be careful.


----------

